# An Alternative to the Traditional Cheese Course



## bouland (May 18, 2001)

I just posted an article on my web site that describes an alternative to a more traditional cheese course. The article describes a series of recipes I learned from Chef Patrick Jeffroy in Brittany last October. The centerpiece is a _terrine de fourme d'ambert_ -- a terrine made from blue cheese, dried fruits, and nut. It's been quite popular this winter at parties where I've served it.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Looks divine. Thank you Bouland! :lips:


----------



## snakelady1 (Mar 7, 2001)

This past summer I helped out at an area restaurant and one of their appetizers was a Bleu Cheese Tart with a walnut and golden raisin crust drizzled with reduced balsamic vinegar....its nice to see that the boonies of Wisconsin can still be trendy this all looks yummy thanks


----------



## bouland (May 18, 2001)

SnakeLady1: That sounds a little like this dish, which is a tart made with Roquefort, ham, onions, and walnuts in puff pastry.


----------



## snakelady1 (Mar 7, 2001)

Actually it looked more like a cheese cake but it was never baked in the oven. Bouland that other recipe looks yummy too.


----------

